# Don't Know My Personality Type, Help?



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello 

I'm really interested in what my personality type might be. I guess I should say some stuff myself first,

nvm, I'dd do this quiz instead, thanks faceless beauty 

PS: I hope these answers are good enough. jeeezus it's pretty hard to analyze yourself like that for me

flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7486429306/
This is cool..I didnt know girls bathrooms were so busy  and someone has fanta. nice!

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*
I dont think so, 16, male

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
*
I'd be worried, especially if I liked the band. I'd probably just be easy going about it, like usual when I'm around people. If there was an conflict over it I'd probably just stay away

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*
I'd be nervous, but also excited about all the cute girls n stuff. even though I suck at initiating conversations and keeping them going, I'd just hope that a girl is interested in me, and that she's a good talker, because I think I enjoy listening the most, 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
*
. I don't think I'd say anything, and in my mind I'd just tell myself that everyone has their own opinion. out of fear of conflict probably

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*
If I actually saw something Id probably be pretty passionate, and want to do something. I probably wouldn't do anything though, unless it was serious. IDK what i'd do then, fight against it, make a group lol. Like the DD from harry potter

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*
Treating others the way I want to be treated, tolerance, empathy, I believe a human is a human, not matter what. I'm not sure how they could change. I dont think they will. I also don;t know how I determined them. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*
I am friendly but also quiet, I guess That's not that rare xD. I would probably change my cowardice, I don't react very well with fear, and a lot of the time compromise my values for it, I think. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
*
I sort of ignore them because my values get in the way I think. I might have a funny feeling about someone and want to stay away but be friendly to them because "all anyone needs is a little love". I think i can tell if there;s tension between people. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*
Hmm... playing drums energizes me. reading books energizes me, so does listening to podcasts. doing homework and focusing on one thing for too long drains me.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
*
I suppress seeming sad, showing negative emotions basically. I suppress negative thoughts about people I'm being friendly to.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Hi. Can you do a questionnaire? It would be easier to help you that way. But I see some signs of potential Fe though.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sureee, How do I get the questionnaire?

EDIT: crap sorry just found it


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

kk, Ive done the questionnaire, bump


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I really think you're a strong Fe user. Most likely auxiliary, with tert Ti. I'm not sure about perceiving functions. You seem to be some sort of an introvert. Hmmmm... INFJ or ISFJ are most likely. It just really depends on what your perceiving functions are.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> I really think you're a strong Fe user. Most likely auxiliary, with tert Ti. I'm not sure about perceiving functions. You seem to be some sort of an introvert. Hmmmm... INFJ or ISFJ are most likely. It just really depends on what your perceiving functions are.


hmmm.... how do I check perceiving functions. And I don't know if I'm a feeler. Does that mean very emotional? I usually don;t feel strong emotions.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ryan1001 said:


> hmmm.... how do I check perceiving functions. And I don't know if I'm a feeler. Does that mean very emotional? I usually don;t feel strong emotions.


There's much more to feeling functions than emotions. They're also value judgements. Try Spade's questionnaire with the picture analysis question. That one is always helpful.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

OK, I did pic analysis. I dont know if it's going to be very helpful. I suck at bringing my thoughts into words, and I guess I can't really bring feelings into words either. sorry


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Lol I don't know what to make of it. It seems more Se. But I don't think you're INFJ. Well damn I have no clue where to go from here. :frustrating:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah the INTJ wanting to do an analysis without content. XD
How typical...

Tell us about yourself. 
In a normal way!

What do you like/dislike?
Why?

Where are you in your life now?
What does your past hold?
How do you see yourself in the future?

Do you have any ideals or values?
What would you do if Bill Gates gave you a billion $?


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

hornet said:


> What would you do I Bill Gates gave you a billion $?


That's the best question ever XD; 

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.


I dont think so, 16, male


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?




> I'd be worried, especially if I liked the band. I'd probably just be easy going about it, like usual when I'm around people. If there was an conflict over it I'd probably just stay away


*This type of person wants to be convinced that everything will be ok, no matter what. In his head, if the cover is strong, it can't be punctured by anything. He doesn't like to miss out on things he feels surrounds his life.*



3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?


I'd be nervous, but also excited about all the cute girls n stuff. even though I suck at initiating conversations and keeping them going, I'd just hope that a girl is interested in me, and that she's a good talker, because I think I enjoy listening the most, 

*He's a sensitive, appreciative person.
**At the same time he also seems somewhat idealistic. *

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?


. I don't think I'd say anything, and in my mind I'd just tell myself that everyone has their own opinion. out of fear of conflict probably?
*
So this person just wants to be accepted?*



5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?


If I actually saw something Id probably be pretty passionate, and want to do something. I probably wouldn't do anything though, unless it was serious. IDK what i'd do then, fight against it, make a group lol. Like the DD from harry potter


6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?


Treating others the way I want to be treated, tolerance, empathy, I believe a human is a human, not matter what. I'm not sure how they could change. I dont think they will. I also don;t know how I determined them. 
*
That's because he doesn't want to be treated this way and he wants his personal experience to be as valid as the right to exist.*



7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?


I am friendly but also quiet, I guess That's not that rare xD. I would probably change my cowardice, I don't react very well with fear, and a lot of the time compromise my values for it, I think. 
*
So this person isn't very open to new experience and he is worried about judgements on him ("That's not rare, laugh"). His ideal self is probably someone who is extroverted and doesn't bother much whether or not his road is a good one or not.*


8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?


I sort of ignore them because my values get in the way I think. I might have a funny feeling about someone and want to stay away but be friendly to them because "all anyone needs is a little love". I think i can tell if there;s tension between people. 

*By body language?* 


9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?


Hmm... playing drums energizes me. reading books energizes me, so does listening to podcasts. doing homework and focusing on one thing for too long drains me.

*All concrete things.*


10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?


I suppress seeming sad, showing negative emotions basically. I suppress negative thoughts about people I'm being friendly to.
*Is this because you hate to be the one who is wrong? If someone is hurt do you feel the same pain? Is this why you want to protect everyone?

*@FacelessBeauty
I don't think your first hunch about FE is wrong and I'd go for ISFj. When he saw the picture he just took the picture as new information about girl's washrooms and he just points to the Fanta. 
I don't see this guy ragin' when he's stressed neither. However I'm still not sure because the picture is about something of his interests.

Although I'm still willing to hear for _ISFP

_@ryan1001

Ok, let's pretend your parents want to see you married so they find this girl they think will be absolutely perfect for you. They ask you to marry her and says it will make them happy to see you two settling in and having children. Your dad is also retiring and needs to hand his business over so he decides to let you have it. It is a stable job that will bring good money.

But you already have a girl you like and you want a different job. Your parents don't like her because she did not finish high school.

What do you think, feel, and do?


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Tell us about yourself. 
In a normal way!*

I'm male 16, I enjoy music and playing drums. I don't have too many friends, but I think theyre close, I always try to be happy around them, and don't like showing my emotions. I'm a good listener and a lot of the time they're just talking on and on to me, about their views and stuff. I just go "ah yeah" the whole time, and maybe ask a quesiton sometimes, but I'm listening. If one of their views conflicts with mine (which has never really happened). I probably wouldn't say anything. It's usually not big of a deal anyways. And their friendship is more important. 

*What do you like/dislike?
Why?*

I don't like people geting into fights, conflicts I guess. I never know what to do and it's just not pleasant for me. I dont like people being fake. I don't like passive aggressiveness either. I probably don't like all the things I could possibly end up being. (tried not to do concrete things lol)
*
Where are you in your life now?*

16, on a sumer break, looking for a job. probably going to do volunteer working helping kids at a museum. I'm good with kids I think, very patient and stuff, not that I really enjoy it. 
*
What does your past hold?*

In the past I was pretty happy, but was also depressed sometimes, from not being in the popular group, and feeling isolated and stuff, I think. There were lots of horrible conflicts in my brain for awhile, and that was not fun. 

*How do you see yourself in the future?*

IDK. Like I am now probably. But being more social. I was too shy to make many friends when I moved to a new school. So next year I hope I can get over that. As for jobs and stuff, I really don't know. Drummer for a really popular band! that would be great. 
*
Do you have any ideals or values?
*
I think so. Everyone be nice to each other, and accept each other! I also wish we l all went to hogwarts, so we could be sorted into houses . I wish people weren't so greedy, so that were wouldnt be so much famine and poverty all around the world. *

What would you do if Bill Gates gave you a billion $?*

Spend on stuff, but definitely try not to become crazy with it. Like power hungry or something. Just buy all the stuff I want (nothing too crazy hopefully. a new drumset?), then give a lot to friends and family members. And then just store it for whenever I need it. And then some to charity so I dont seem like a hypocrite with my previous statement lolol


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

@hornet

ISFP?


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for all this, all the things you said were true 

as for question...

I'd probably want to be with the girl I like and do the job I want. I'd probably give the new girl a chance and if I like her and didn't like the other girl thhat much I'd be with her. I'd probably take the job too, not to disappoint my dad. Hopefully it wouldnt ba all consuming of my life, becasue I'd like to do other things to. Like playin drums, searching the internet, doing hobbies, idk. I wouldn't enjoy the job, though, If it was mundane and all the same. It would be a very depressing thought thinking of doing it my whole life


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Wakachi said:


> @_hornet_
> 
> ISFP?


Say my name, say my name... XD

Someone called?

Ah yes @ryan1001

Yep.
Massive Fi, money goes on tangible stuff and digs music Se.
Is 16 so not much Ni development expected.
Repressed Te shows it's face in trying to save for later even though he got a billion.
Certified ISFP!


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

hornet said:


> Say my name, say my name... XD
> 
> Someone called?
> 
> ...


Thanks for this . I don't know about sensing though. My best and fav class is physics, and I really enjoy the theoretical part of it. Stuff like space time is really interesting to me, so I think I might be intuitive.

Maybe I'm INFP?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

ryan1001 said:


> Thanks for this . I don't know about sensing though. My best and fav class is physics, and I really enjoy the theoretical part of it. Stuff like space time is really interesting to me, so I think I might be intuitive.
> 
> Maybe I'm INFP?


No that would be your tertriary Ni (introverted intuition)

ISFP have funtions in this order.

1. Introverted feeling
2. Extroverted sensing
3. Introverted intuition
4. Extroverted thinking

INFP isn't impossible, but then you would be like revolting over killing animals,
when your familiy had meat for dinner or similar stuff.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

ryan1001 said:


> Thanks for this . I don't know about sensing though. My best and fav class is physics, and I really enjoy the theoretical part of it. Stuff like space time is really interesting to me, so I think I might be intuitive.
> 
> Maybe I'm INFP?


All types have the ability to go at theory (you have tert NI if you go by ISFP standards); it's just that you're within a different group of reasoning. 

I'll agree on your age being a bit young in general for tert development but you're free to come back and ask questions or do research when you noticed new things about yourself 
@hornet

Hornet the genie? : D


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Guess I'll go with ISFP too, though what is this weird feeling of lots of Fe?

That said, several ISFPs I know are idealistic and peace-loving enough without the Fe.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Guess I'll go with ISFP too, though what is this weird feeling of lots of Fe?
> 
> That said, several ISFPs I know are idealistic and peace-loving enough without the Fe.


Could be age circumstance and FI-users tend to grip you in all their Fi tentacles if they love you enough ~


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Wakachi said:


> Hornet the genie? : D


I was thinking the same thing when I read his conclusions. Very well done on his part. I was coming up with similar conclusions, but I admit, the Fi/Fe thing got me confused initially. As you mentioned later, it could have something to do with the age. Almost every adolescent I've come across seem Fe-dominant in some aspect or another; it seems many of them like running around in groups and adapting to them so they'll fit in. I never did that as a teenager (as far as I can recall), and I never noticed it before I put together everything I know about all the teenagers I've kept in contact with over the years.

Adolescent psychology/sociology is most fascinating, and it would be very useful for any career in teaching.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought ISFP right off the bat.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

But i suck at art and creating stuff lol...


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

ryan1001 said:


> But i suck at art and creating stuff lol...


I think there may be actually less and less 2D sensing artists because we're no longer a society that needs human cameras and art is a difficult business to get into, which may not appeal to the sensor disposition for security.

While I'm not saying that sensors cannot create amazing art because they _can, _and mbti doesn't substitute _talent (and not every sensor create concrete literal art), _it can be difficult to survive in North America if you draw/paint literal things. Craft, fashion design and jewelry on the other hand, will more likely remain popular compared to drawings/paintings.

And you play drums, and drawing is not in-born talent unless you're an autistic savant or a person named "Akiane" =P


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

guys, 

I'm having doubts about my ISFP'ness... I've never really created anything artistic in my life (or at least anything good), and I don't think I'm that in tune with the way things look taste and feel, like what the portrait said on this 
Portrait of an ISFP, page. 

It seems like a can sort of switch between sensing and intuition. I can either make an effort to be really aware of everything around me, and when I'm like that I can be really considerate and observant of other people (so considerate I start criticizing people of not being considerate) Or i can choose to just tune everything out and think.

I know it probably seems like I'm trying really hard not to be sensing here, but when I am in a sensing mode, I don't know, it feels like my sense of humour goes away, and I start to not really care about things so much. Or maybe I'm just depreseed, 

I'm just wondering if you guys have any thoughts on this? Sorry xD


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

ryan1001 said:


> It seems like a can sort of switch between sensing and intuition. I can either make an effort to be really aware of everything around me, and when I'm like that I can be really considerate and observant of other people (so considerate I start criticizing people of not being considerate) Or i can choose to just tune everything out and think.


Us ISFPs are special in the way that we are very independent, we can be both in the moment or not by switching between
the sensing second and intuition third. Many other types are more locked in sensing or intuition.
You don't have to paint and stuff to be an "artist".
That is just a label ignore it.

You do drums you said. Are you in the moment when you do the drums?
Or are you of into fantasy land?

An ISFP have two different modes of thinking.
One is values and preferences, and the other is imagining things.
We respect facts like encyclopedias, but we don't like to much of that to control us either.
It is an ambivalent relationship.

The profiles are biased and stereotyped pay little attention to them.
Rather read more stuff like this.

http://personalitycafe.com/articles...-understand-cognitive-functions-pictures.html

Get to understand the cognitive functions rather than listening to list of traits.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

about this new name, sorry, I was so unsure about my type I made another account to ask another quiz, and now theyre merged... embarrassing lol. But I guess that's what I get


OK, I am S lol, I give up trying to fight it . 

When I'm playing the drums I think I'm in the moment... when I'm really into it i lose track of time and the song I'm playing just seems to be over in seconds,

Also, The Winnie the Pooh thread really helped me 

I'd have to say I'm and Fe though, instead of an Fi. I'm always happier listening to others and trying to help them instead of dealing with my own emotions.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

jjr667 said:


> about this new name, sorry, I was so unsure about my type I made another account to ask another quiz, and now theyre merged... embarrassing lol. But I guess that's what I get
> 
> 
> OK, I am S lol, I give up trying to fight it .
> ...


I don't think you are Fe, read this to understand what it means to be Fe, 
so we can be more sure! 

http://personalitycafe.com/articles/51815-field-extroverted-feeling-outside-perspective.html


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

hornet said:


> I don't think you are Fe, read this to understand what it means to be Fe,
> so we can be more sure!
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/articles/51815-field-extroverted-feeling-outside-perspective.html



Ohh... maybe I'm not then xD But I don't know.


"You are very correct that for an Fe user it is about symbolic action that create bonding. Non-Fe-users who do not see the inherent symbolism in the actions of the Fe-user towards them often hurt the feelings of the Fe-user. I hope unintentionally. Also, as Fe is my "best" Feeling process (albeit tertiary) I really relate to that and have experienced a lot of hurt through dabblings with ISTJs and ENTJs, some whom I find extremely self centered and egoistic (generalizing). I have had to come to realize that some people just dot have that need nor understanding. They "do not return the favor" so to speak.... And are utterly surprised and unimpressed if you try to explain.

Also it is true that I have problems defining my own feelings... I cannot say that I strive for harmony at all cost... as an ENTP I am more for progress. But I really do consider and value the benefit of all and not how I as an individual can benefit from a situation. That is secondary.

Prejudice? Well.... I guess that Fe-users can be more susceptible to group-pressure, but otherwise I believe Judgement is the main perpetrator when it comes to prejudice."


I felt I could really relate to that post by ENTpreneur. I have one friend who seems like one of the people he described, and for a period it caused me a lot of stress, thinking he didn't like me or something. Even though he never actually said anything, it was just the little things or the way he said things..


I think I understand now he didn't want to purposefully cause any pain, and it even seems like maybe I've influenced him somehow, because he makes an effort to smile a lot more and not do these things that sort of rubbed me the wrong way.

Oh god I'm a lot of work lol sorry


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

jjr667 said:


> Ohh... maybe I'm not then xD But I don't know.
> 
> 
> "You are very correct that for an Fe user it is about symbolic action that create bonding. Non-Fe-users who do not see the inherent symbolism in the actions of the Fe-user towards them often hurt the feelings of the Fe-user. *I hope unintentionally.* Also, as Fe is my "best" Feeling process (albeit tertiary) I really relate to that and have experienced a lot of hurt through dabblings with ISTJs and ENTJs, *some whom I find extremely self centered and egoistic (generalizing)*. I have had to come to realize that *some people just dot have that need nor understanding. They "do not return the favor" so to speak.... And are utterly surprised and unimpressed if you try to explain.*
> ...


Yeah I think we can assume that you are an ISFJ at this point.
I've typed so many that I mix them up...
Especially when the names keep changing! XD


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

Alright, phew, thank you XD


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

You are welcome!


----------

